# Who are your favorite directors?



## dannygrey (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine is P.T. Anderson, Terry Gilliam, and Wes Anderson. I have a lot of favorite directors to list, but I think that's enough.

P.T. Anderson - Magnolia (1999) is my number one favorite film of all time. It has multiple characters and stories, great acting, well-made melodrama, and a bizarre and thought provoking ending. I like almost every movie he made. But Magnolia is his best. 

Terry Gilliam - Brazil (1985) is my favorite film behind Magnolia, it is set on a retro-futuristic world with surreal images, there are a lot of metaphors in this film, they also feature weird and interesting characters. I liked his other movies like Time Bandits, Baron Munchhausen and his short film The Crimson Permanent Insurance.

Wes Anderson - Fantastic Mr. Fox (2009) is one of my favorite animated films. This movie was very odd than any other animated movies, the humor may be subtle but very funny, the stop-motion animation looks unique, and the Wes Anderson style fits the story very well. I enjoyed his other movies like Rushmore and The Royal Tennenbaums. But Fantastic Mr. Fox is more fun.

Well. who are your favorite directors and what is your favorite movie from them?


----------



## aqxsl (Oct 5, 2012)

tremendous list dude.  i have fond memories of Tom Cruise's character in Magnolia, "respect the cock and tame the cunt" seminar is the Tom Cruise's masterwork, LOL.

what's your opinion on The Life Aquatic?  seems like people either love it or hate it; i'll tell you right now it's my favorite from Wes Anderson


i'm not as versed in movies as i'd like to be, but whatev:

Roman Polanski - Chinatown is my all-time favorite noir; the vibe is immaculate and Jack Nicholson is amazing as expected.  Also, Rosemary's Baby is one of the best "horror" movies imo
.
Alejandro Jodorowski - The Holy Mountain, the most fucked up film i've ever seen.  truly a masterpiece combo of orignality, humor, and art that doesn't take itself seriously (the image of the bearded hermaphrodite with jaguar tittes is an image that will forever be burned into my brain; also the robot orgasm scene is unlike anything ever put onto film)

Ingmar Bergman - Wild Strawberries and The Seventh Seal crush my soul everytime

Jim Jarmusch - strictly for the movie Dead Man; extremely vibey and original western.  unbelievably cool pagan imagery and William Blake allusions; this is flick is pretty much black metal on film

Tim Heidecker & Eric Wareheim - nothing else makes me laugh as hard; some hit or miss stuff, but the good stuff is amongst the most potent and surreal humor I've witnessed

Shaye Saint John - doubt any one will back me up on this, but along the lines of Tim & Eric, Shaye's performance art is some of the most surreal and original humor out there


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2012)

The Coen Brothers.

>The Big Lebowski
>No Country for Old Men

Quentin Tarantino (god this dude is such a fucking douche irl)

>Pulp Fiction
>Kill Bill
>Grindhouse (Namely Death Proof, that movie was so shallow yet so subconsciously satisfying.)

Darren Aronofsky 

>Requiem for a Dream
>The Fountain (fuck, so many manly tears were shed...)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 5, 2012)

Tim Burton - Corpse Bride
Henry Selick - Coraline
Christopher Nolan 



Spoiler



not Batman


- Memento, Inception
Matthew Vaughn - Kick Ass, Stardust
Coen Brothers - True Grit


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 5, 2012)

Guillermo del Toro - Pan's Labyrinth and Hellboy 1 & 2
Ridley Scott - Blade Runner and Alien
JJ Abrams - Fringe, Super 8, and Cloverfield


----------



## dannygrey (Oct 8, 2012)

> what's your opinion on The Life Aquatic? seems like people either love it or hate it; i'll tell you right now it's my favorite from Wes Anderson


Sorry for the long reply,

I haven't watched The Life Aquatic because it has mixed reviews on rottentomatoes.com.
I don't know if I'll enjoy it. But I'm planning to watch it on the future, including Bottle Rocket.
Anyway, nice list of directors and movies.


----------



## Aldino (Oct 8, 2012)

Peter Jackson IMO is the greatest director of all time. The lord of the rings was a very special book series from me and lately all books that have been made into movies have just been trash. Peter Jackson was the one director who arguably made it better by putting it on the silver screen.


----------



## Bone_Marrow_Man (Oct 10, 2012)

David Cronenberg - The Fly, Videodrome, Eastern Promises
John Carpenter - They Live, The Thing, Escape From New York
Nicolas Wending-Refn - Valhalla Rising, Drive, Bronson
Park-Chan Wook - The Vengeance Trilogy, Thirst
Martin Scorcese - Goodfellas, Bringing Out the Dead
John Woo - Hard Boiled, The Killer
Richard Linklater - Walking Life, A Scanner Darkly, Slacker


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 10, 2012)

Marty O'Donnell and whoever wrote the music for Dust: An Elysian Tail.


----------



## dannygrey (Oct 11, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> Marty O'Donnell and whoever wrote the music for Dust: An Elysian Tail.



Umm.....we're looking for Film Directors and Movies, not Composers and Video Games.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 11, 2012)

Dannygrey you might not care, but "Technical Director" is an occupation that you have to fight for so let Day Coydog throw Marty O'Donnell (totally thought he was a boxer) to the floor.

So, I shall elect...

Richard Williams, Richard Williams, Richard Williams, Richard Williams oh my god Richard Williams our babies will be beautiful and intelligent.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 12, 2012)

Tim Burton
Coen Brothers
Quentin Tarantino 
Christopher Nolan


----------



## Alisbet (Oct 20, 2012)

My favourite would be Chris Nolan. Why? Because he's cool.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 20, 2012)

James Cameron anyone?

And also James Nguyen for his brilliant film Birdemic: Shock and Terror :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 20, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> James Cameron anyone?


He seems a little too overrated now. Maybe back in his Titanic days.
But Avatar was seriously meh to me and mainly a 3D and tech showoff. The story lacked impact and bored me.
---
But I also like Brad Bird. I didn't think he would do well with the MI movie since he was mainly working in animation a lot, but it surprised me.


----------



## AlexSRyder (Oct 21, 2012)

James Cameron
Mainly for Aliens (THE NUMBER ONE! of my favorite films!) and Terminator 1,2.

Avatar was meh. If any good sci-fi film that got released that year and also deserved the academy award (if it wasn't the Hurt Locker) 
It would be from my next favorite Director,
Neil Blomkamp 
Which his film is; District 9. And I am very intrigued by his style, and I have seen his short films & he's just a good director.
(UGH...yes he was going to do the HALO movie OHMYGAWD, don't think I don't know that.)
Danny Boyle. 
He did Sunshine (criminally underrated movie), 28 Days Later (one of the best zombie movies) and Slumdog Millionaire.

Also John Carpenter for The Thing and An American Werewolf in London.
annnnnd Stanley Kubrick for Full Metal Jacket, A Clockwork Orange, The Shining, The 2001: Space Odyssey , Dr. Strangelove.


Guy Ritchie
Lock, Stock and Two Smokin Barrels and Snatch (both one of my favorites)


----------



## JowiStinks (Oct 21, 2012)

Stanley Kubrick, Quentin Tarantino, Danny Boyle, the Coens, and Nolan (I'm a sucker for _Batman _but _Memento _was ludicrously good).

OH AND M. NIGHT SHYAMALAN OF COURSE HOW COULD I FORGET


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 22, 2013)

My top directors are:
*Quentin Tarantino*
Kill Bill is my favourite, followed by Pulp Fiction. Django Unchained, Inglourious Basterds, Death Proof and Reservoir Dogs are third, and the only one I found not that good was Jackie Brown.

*Stanley Kubrick
*My favourites are A Clockwork Orange and Eyes Wide Shut, but also all his other classics (though I haven't seen Lolita and Barry Lyndon yet). I only found Spartacus average.

*Alfred Hitchcock
*I adore Psycho and Rebecca. I also love The Birds, I Confess and The Lady Vanishes. And all the others are just as fine.

*Hayao Miyazaki
*Princess Mononoke is my favourite along with Castle in the Sky. But I also love his other movies.

*Joel and Ethan Coen
*I just love Fargo, every detail, every bit is just brilliantly filmed. No Country for Old Men and Burn after Reading are my second most favourites.



And also, I have by now only seen 3 movies by *Ang Lee *(Brokeback Mountain, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, Life of Pi) but I just loved all three, he has a good chance becoming one of my top favourites, too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2013)

I honestly don't keep up on directors. I barely know any so I'll just be generic and say Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 22, 2013)

Michael Mann - The Last of the Mohicans, Heat, The Insider, Collateral, Public Enemies


Luc Besson - Le Grand Bleu, LÃ©on: The Professional, The Fifth Element


Ridley Scott - Alien, Blade Runner, Gladiator


Robert Zemeckis - Forrest Gump, Castaway


Oliver Stone - Platoon, Wall Street, JFK


M. Night Shyamalan - The Sixth Sense, Unbreakable


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 23, 2013)

James Cameron is still at the top for me.

Also:
Stanley Kubrik
Ridley Scott
Luc Besson
Hayao Miyazaki
Joseph Kosinski

Basically, I'm a sucker for anyone who can compose a pretty picture.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 23, 2013)

Ridley Scott
Wes Craven
James Cameron
Coen Brothers


----------



## Demensa (Sep 24, 2013)

I have such a limited knowledge of movies right now and I'm terrible at matching up directors to movies, but here goes:

- Christopher Nolan - Batman, Inception, Memento

- Stanley Kubrik - 2001: A Space Odyssey, A Clockwork Orange, The Shining

- The Wachowskis - The Matrix, Cloud Atlas

- Richard Linklater - The only film I've seen of his so far is Waking Life, but it was good enough to place it on my list.

- Darren Aronofsky - The Fountain, Black Swan

- Charlie Kaufman - He's a writer (and one of my favourites), I know... but for directing the utterly brilliant Synechdoche New York, I'll mention him as well.


After thinking about this, I'm really in the mood for some great films now.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2013)

Steven Spielberg, Stanley Kubrik, James Cameron, and yes, Tim Burton (I prefer his older stuff).


----------



## Yaranaika (Sep 30, 2013)

*Fritz Lang* - M, Metropolis, Dr. Mabuse: The Gambler, The Last Testament of Dr. Mabuse, and Die Nibelungen Saga. 
*Dario Argento* (even though most of his recent films are terrible) - Suspiria, Deep Red, Phenomena, The Bird with the Crystal Plumage, and Tenebre. 
*Mario Bava *- Rabid Dogs, Black Sunday, Blood and Black Lace, The Girl Who Knew Too Much, Bay of Blood, and A Hatchet for the Honeymoon. 
*F.W. Murnau* - Nosferatu, Sunrise, City Girl, and Phantom (I think he made that film). 
*Lucio Fulci* - The Beyond, Don't Torture A Duckling, New York Ripper, City of the Living Dead, and Zombie. 
*Alfred Hitchcock* - The Birds, Psycho, Vertigo, North by Northwest, and Rear Window.


----------



## Troj (Sep 30, 2013)

In no particular order, and off the top of my head, some of my favorite directors include The Coens, Alfred Hitchcock, Buster Keaton, Fritz Lang, Akira Kurosawa, Hayao Miyazaki, Satoshi Kon, Terry Gilliam, FW Murnau, David Cronenberg, John Woo, Ed Wood, Stanley Kubrick, David Lynch, Brad Bird, Henry Selick, Nick Park, and Andrew Stanton.

Honorable mention: Steven Spielberg, Genndy Tartakovsky, Roman Polanski, and Federico Fellini. 

If I had to pick an absolute favorite right now, I'd probably go with the Coen Brothers. Every film they do is different, and every film, deeply compelling and profoundly entertaining.

Even when Terry Gilliam's movies are uneven or awkward, they never fail to be interesting. 

Fellini movies tend to go on and on and on, but he was a master of cinematography and symbolism, truly.

I used to love stuff by the Zucker Brothers, but their more recent efforts have been absolutely fucking terrible. 

With a few notable exceptions, I tend to dislike the films of Darren Aronofsky, Wes Anderson, and Richard Linklater, especially given that these films tend to act as major hipster-bait.

I love to make fun of Michael Bay, of course, but I admit he's at least a guilty pleasure.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 1, 2013)

Director: My favorite of their movies



*Stanley Kubrick*: 2001: A Space Oddesey, The Shining, A Clockwork Orange 
*David Lynch*: Mullholland Drive, Eraserhead 
*Satoshi Kon*: Perfect Blue, Tokyo Godfathers, Paprika 

I know I'm forgetting some...


----------



## derpherp (Oct 19, 2013)

Hayao Miyazaki, George R Romero and Michale Haneke


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 21, 2013)

While I could care less for many famous directors, there are some that have stood out. Nothing niche, really. If it wasn't for DVD extras and behind-the-scenes/how-it's-made shows, I don't think I would have bothered making this list. 

*Robert Zemeckis*: Because _Back To The Future_. He co-wrote it. Any other director would have driven this idea into the ground. Also, his movie _Flight_ deserves a bit of praise.

*Genndy Tartakovsky:* Because it made me overlook the weird animation style and find some of the best cartoons _Cartoon Network_ has ever aired. And in some cases, canceled. 

*Steven Spielberg:* Because _Jurassic Park_. The first one still feels fresh today. And because he convinced Zemeckis to make _Back to the Future_, which he produced.

*George Lucas* (_pre-The Phantom Menace_ days): The obstacles he had to overcome to make the first original _Star Wars_ is worthy of respect. Not making it into a B-movie space flick is also worthy of admiration.


----------

